# House,barn, garage and 70 + acres Maine



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

We have a wonderful farm in north eastern Maine and have lived here for 25 years. The old farmhouse has been redone ...elect, plumbing , insulation etc. The barn is a a 40x40 post and beam with three floors and a basement. The three car garage is 24 x 40 with a finished upstairs. We have high speed internet and very few neighbors. We were organic farmers and right now I have a small herd of ND goats. We are selling due to age . We can no longer do it all and need to move closer to our kids. We are asking $250,000. 
Locally the interest in farms and growing for market is now taking hold. When we came there was nothing. 
I have a micro internet business selling dolls so I know there are work options that way.
Any interest out there?


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

mabeane said:


> We have a wonderful farm in north eastern Maine and have lived here for 25 years. The old farmhouse has been redone ...elect, plumbing , insulation etc. The barn is a a 40x40 post and beam with three floors and a basement. The three car garage is 24 x 40 with a finished upstairs. We have high speed internet and very few neighbors. We were organic farmers and right now I have a small herd of ND goats. We are selling due to age . We can no longer do it all and need to move closer to our kids. We are asking $250,000.
> Locally the interest in farms and growing for market is now taking hold. When we came there was nothing.
> I have a micro internet business selling dolls so I know there are work options that way.
> Any interest out there?


Curious mostly & can't buy your place myself, but I'm a ME realtor over near NH & Quebec & I get a lot of contacts looking for farm/retreat property .
Got any pics, or maps ? Care to say what town ?


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

We are in the small town of Talmadge, off of route 1.


----------



## NorthCountryWd (Oct 17, 2008)

Post some pics!


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

NorthCountryWd said:


> Post some pics!


Yes please, or a link?


----------

